# Teacup husky



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

tea cup huskie in Redruth, Cornwall | Dogs & Puppies for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Does DWARF/RUNT Pup just not sell?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

people like this really infuriate me! but it looks like a cross sheltie... which would be cute lmao


----------



## HissyMissy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have had many huskies and currently have a husky x wolf... It looks to me as though it's a cross breed runt- doubt its even a husky by the looks of it- and just threw in the title "teacup" assuming it will make the pup sell. That's disgusting. There's no such thing and deluding someone who may not know is just a con. What an absolute tool. Huskys are big dogs. You cannot get a teacup husky unless you have a shrink ray!!! 

Rant over, sorry lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looks like a sheltie x jrt to me, Ive never seen a husky pup look so pathetic, poor little puppy


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

HissyMissy said:


> I have had many huskies and currently have a husky x wolf... It looks to me as though it's a cross breed runt- doubt its even a husky by the looks of it- and just threw in the title "teacup" assuming it will make the pup sell. That's disgusting. There's no such thing and deluding someone who may not know is just a con. What an absolute tool. Huskys are big dogs. You cannot get a teacup husky unless you have a shrink ray!!!
> 
> Rant over, sorry lol


Nice to have a wolf hybrid, was it easy to get your DWA? Not something I'd fancy personally.

http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-wolfdogs.pdf


----------



## HissyMissy (Mar 1, 2012)

Disgruntled said:


> Nice to have a wolf hybrid, was it easy to get your DWA? Not something I'd fancy personally.
> 
> http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-wolfdogs.pdf


She's a sweetheart. Very placid. She's not considered a dangerous animal as she is crossed with a saarloos wolfhound and because the saarloos wolves were banned from this country in 1930's there's been more than 3 generations of canis familiaris between my Mia and the original wolf and is considered a low content wolf anyway. They are wonderful animals to have very loyal and big balls of loving fur!!! : ) 










This is her having fun in the snow : )


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

WTF!!! :gasp:

If that's a husky I'll show my *rse in Fenwick's window!!! :roll:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

See, this is the kind of thing that gives cross breed breeders such as Neil et al a bad name.
It also reflects badly on true huskie breeders....
I dont want to spark another breeding debate but this sort of skulduggery really doesnt help in the slightest.
And, as said, for people who really dont know anybetter they are conned out of a lot of money and end up looking foolish.


----------



## HissyMissy (Mar 1, 2012)

Rach1 said:


> See, this is the kind of thing that gives cross breed breeders such as Neil et al a bad name.
> It also reflects badly on true huskie breeders....
> I dont want to spark another breeding debate but this sort of skulduggery really doesnt help in the slightest.
> And, as said, for people who really dont know anybetter they are conned out of a lot of money and end up looking foolish.




Here here. 

That poor dog!! Let's hope it does end up going to a good home!!!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> WTF!!! :gasp:
> 
> If that's a husky I'll show my *rse in Fenwick's window!!! :roll:


Oh My doG I cannot stop laughing!! :no1:


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Words fail me sometimes


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hypothetical scenario... I want a minature husky

This dog or an Alaskan Klee Kai... I wander which would be the better option :hmm:

Seriously that dog looks NOTHING like a husky, chi x collie maybe...


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

if you photoshoped a pic of a Alaskan husky and a jrt and then drink lots of neat vodka stand on ya head and squint very hard......














Oh no my bad still nothing like a husky and i now have sore head.... 

what a complete :censor: .... poor puppy!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

i couldn't find the pic :blush: show me i wanna see!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

http://is03.thegumtree.com/image/extrabig/114505347.jpg
tea cup huskie 1 little boy left due to time waisters paper trained good with cats and brill with children will make a good dog for that some one.
good homes only please
£350 ono
PLEASE NOTE WILL MAKE A VERY SMALL DOG
10 weeks old


----------



## dax pup (Nov 1, 2011)

HissyMissy said:


> I have had many huskies and currently have a husky x wolf... It looks to me as though it's a cross breed runt- doubt its even a husky by the looks of it- and just threw in the title "teacup" assuming it will make the pup sell. That's disgusting. There's no such thing and deluding someone who may not know is just a con. What an absolute tool. Huskys are big dogs. You cannot get a teacup husky unless you have a shrink ray!!!
> 
> Rant over, sorry lol


Is a Husky x Wolf legal. I thought it was Illegal to Cross dog's with wolves in the u.k.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

dax pup said:


> Is a Husky x Wolf leagle. I thought it was Illeagle to Cross dog's with wolves in the u.k.



As far as I'm aware it's not illegal but you would need a DWA license for any up until a certain generation of outcrossing. Not sure how many generations it would be though.
When she says a husky x wolf...technically if you read what she put afterwards that's a bit misleading in the sense that it isn't a first generation cross, it's a husky x with a breed that has some wolf blood in it somewhere along the line.


----------



## dax pup (Nov 1, 2011)

Esarosa said:


> As far as I'm aware it's not illegal but you would need a DWA license for any up until a certain generation of outcrossing. Not sure how many generations it would be though.
> When she says a husky x wolf...technically if you read what she put afterwards that's a bit misleading in the sense that it isn't a first generation cross, it's a husky x with a breed that has some wolf blood in it somewhere along the line.


Thank's for that, was just a bit confused(not unusual for me).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So it's not a husky x wolf then - plain and simple???


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> So it's not a husky x wolf then - plain and simple???


Judging by the photo, if there IS any wolf blood in there then it has been diluted out long ago. Doesn't have the build of a wolf at all and looks like a normal husky to me. Nice looking dog though.

My Zillar looks more like a wolf than that, and there is absolutely no wolf blood in her at all (never miss an opportunity to show her off :blush.


----------



## HissyMissy (Mar 1, 2012)

Why start having a go about my dog? I said she's a low content and was just explaining that I didn't have to have a DWAL for that reason. Clearly other dogs have a higher content wolf in them and any wolf hybrid has domesticated dog and yes the saarloos has been "diluted" because the original wolf was banned from this country many years ago. I was making a point about that poor little puppy not being a husky and I just hoped it wouldn't end up as another pound pup for the buyer not getting what they paid for. I didn't describe my dog as a pure husky because she isn't. Sheesh...


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

HissyMissy said:


> Why start having a go about my dog? I said she's a low content and was just explaining that I didn't have to have a DWAL for that reason. Clearly other dogs have a higher content wolf in them and any wolf hybrid has domesticated dog and yes the saarloos has been "diluted" because the original wolf was banned from this country many years ago. I was making a point about that poor little puppy not being a husky and I just hoped it wouldn't end up as another pound pup for the buyer not getting what they paid for. I didn't describe my dog as a pure husky because she isn't. Sheesh...


Haven't had a go about your dog, said it was a nice dog but didn't show particularly wolfish looks, which you kind of agreed with by stating how diluted the bloodline is in her.

So in effect I am agreeing with you as to why you don't need a DWA. Sheesh....:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

HissyMissy said:


> Why start having a go about my dog? I said she's a low content and was just explaining that I didn't have to have a DWAL for that reason. Clearly other dogs have a higher content wolf in them and any wolf hybrid has domesticated dog and yes the saarloos has been "diluted" because the original wolf was banned from this country many years ago. I was making a point about that poor little puppy not being a husky and I just hoped it wouldn't end up as another pound pup for the buyer not getting what they paid for. I didn't describe my dog as a pure husky because she isn't. Sheesh...



Where did I have a go about your dog? In your first post on the thread you stated you owned a husky x wolf. Then in a later post explained what the dog actually was. Someone asked how you could own that as they thought it could have been illegal in this country, I was explaining why it wasn't, and referring to your second post, where you said it wasn't a wolf x husky directly..

Nowhere did I have a go about your dog, it's a lovely dog. Sheesh indeed...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And my two-pennorth - to anyone reading your first post a husky x wolf is exactly that - an F1 pup from a wolf and a husky and that's not what you have, so I was just stating a fact.

Not extracting the michael, but HissyMissy could be deemed a suitable name if you can have a hissy fit about something as minor as that.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I have heard of so many dogs that supposedly have wolf in them, yet to see a genuine one. Nothing personal but what wolves there are in this country are carefully looked after by people that don't crossbreed them anyway.
Me, I'm content with my fat lump that looks quite wolfy but is pure mally...:2thumb: No teacup pup this one..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen a teacup big enough to get that in!! :whistling2:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Disgruntled said:


> I have heard of so many dogs that supposedly have wolf in them, yet to see a genuine one. Nothing personal but what wolves there are in this country are carefully looked after by people that don't crossbreed them anyway.
> Me, I'm content with my fat lump that looks quite wolfy but is pure mally...:2thumb: No teacup pup this one..
> 
> image


Its cheating if he is standing on something :lol2:
Zillar is Utonagan, cracking mixture of breeds, only problem is they tend to have a low HIP score due to the GSD in them so chance of displacia as they get old :|


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> I'm sure I've seen a teacup big enough to get that in!! :whistling2:


i would LOVE a teacup that big... imagine how much tea you could have at once... MMMMMMM : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

A lot of people will call the Saarloos a wolf cross. However they are a recognised breed of dog with the Fédération Cynologique Internationale (FCI). They are however the closest dog to wolfy behaviour

The other recognised by the FCI is the Czech wolfdog. Czech breeders are trying to change the name to Czechoslovakian Vlčák (cut and pasted as my computer will not write those symbols lol) to get away from people claiming they are hybrids.

The other two are the Lupo Italiano and the Kunming Wolfdog which is a chinese breed, neither of which are recognised other than by the Kennel clubs in their country of origin.

It is of course worth pointing out originally in the very very early days the German Shepherd was called the Alsatian Wolf Dog and line breed from a dog who was 1/4 wolf.

As of 2008 DEFRA have confirmed that any dog three or more generations removed from pure wolf now no longer comes under the Dangerous Wild Animals act and no longer requires any licence. They or crosses of them cannot be insured with any Insurance company I am aware of however.


----------



## HissyMissy (Mar 1, 2012)

feorag said:


> And my two-pennorth - to anyone reading your first post a husky x wolf is exactly that - an F1 pup from a wolf and a husky and that's not what you have, so I was just stating a fact.
> 
> Not extracting the michael, but HissyMissy could be deemed a suitable name if you can have a hissy fit about as minor as that.


How am I having a hissy fit? Lol that was a really unnecessary comment. She isn't a pure wolf no and it's a simple description because I couldn't be bothered to go through the full shebang. If I were to describe her as pure husky that would be wrong and I'm sure someone would have pulled up on that so i can't win either way!!! 

Now I'm not having a go at anyone I was expressing an opinion and explaining an answer to a question raised by another member. I love my animals greatly and like the previous posts any excuse to show off the animals you love!!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

955i said:


> Its cheating if he is standing on something :lol2:
> Zillar is Utonagan, cracking mixture of breeds, only problem is they tend to have a low HIP score due to the GSD in them so chance of displacia as they get old :|


Haven't you claimed this before? a low hip score is good. What you mean is a High hip score.
Anyhoo why single out the GSD? They have poor hips as all the parent breeds have poor hips. All three of the breeds have average hip scores in the teens.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Kare said:


> Haven't you claimed this before? a low hip score is good. What you mean is a High hip score.
> Anyhoo why single out the GSD? They have poor hips as all the parent breeds have poor hips. All three of the breeds have average hip scores in the teens.


Yup, my bad I meant high. 

Don't think its been mentioned before

GSD was picked out because of the family line score, not because of any general thing against sheperds


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

we have artics at the park in nc and my aunt has a domesticated specimen thats pure blood 6th gen captive... ill post pics when i get in but to be honest no matter what you have in the uk its personallity is no wolf unless u hold dwa...

dont be unfair on gsd its only washed out show lines with issues working stock is extremely strong still...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

HissyMissy said:


> How am I having a hissy fit? Lol that was a really unnecessary comment. She isn't a pure wolf no and it's a simple description because I couldn't be bothered to go through the full shebang. If I were to describe her as pure husky that would be wrong and I'm sure someone would have pulled up on that so i can't win either way!!!
> 
> Now I'm not having a go at anyone I was expressing an opinion and explaining an answer to a question raised by another member. I love my animals greatly and like the previous posts any excuse to show off the animals you love!!!


If you feel that strongly about my comment then I apologise. 

However, you came straight in accusing 955i of "_having a go at my dog_", which he certainly wasn't doing - he actually said it was nice looking dog, but that it looked like a normal husky to him (which it does). Then after accusing him of having a go at your dog, you finish with a "sheesh" which, according to the dictionary, is a recognised term used to express mild annoyance, surprise, or disgust.

In my book that's good enough to be covered by the term "hissy fit" - I presume you know what that means? It's not particularly derogatory, it's just means a temperamental outburst, which is how it read to me, so in my opinion, not an unnecessary comment

You could have just said a husky with wolf behind her and that would have explained everything without much more effort than husky x wolf?


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

at the park.... 

























domesticated at home...


----------



## HissyMissy (Mar 1, 2012)

feorag said:


> If you feel that strongly about my comment then I apologise.
> 
> However, you came straight in accusing 955i of "_having a go at my dog_", which he certainly wasn't doing - he actually said it was nice looking dog, but that it looked like a normal husky to him (which it does). Then after accusing him of having a go at your dog, you finish with a "sheesh" which, according to the dictionary, is a recognised term used to express mild annoyance, surprise, or disgust.
> 
> ...


For saying I didn't actually aim that comment at anyone in particular how can you say I was having a go? 

Next time I will be sure to be absolutely correct in everything I say seeing as it appears to be the necessary thing to be so pedantic. 

Don't patronise me. I understand full well what that means and I was not having a hissy fit, I'm not interested in getting into an argument. I joined this forum to seek advice and share with other animal enthusiasts like myself, not to be attacked in such an arrogant manner. If you wish to continue to be rude, you carry on. Not interested in petty arguments.

End of discussion.


----------



## dax pup (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish i'd never asked now. It look's like i caused trouble an then ran off. I just had to come back an say it wasn't intended.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

dax pup said:


> I wish i'd never asked now. It look's like i caused trouble an then ran off. I just had to come back an say it wasn't intended.


Please on't be! Nobody thinks that!

Unfortunately this is the problem with the written word - posts often get misconstrued, because there's no voice inflection to give the reader a hint whether someone is intending to be rude, joking or simply giving an opinion.

When you read someone saying that posters are having a go at their dog, when they obviously aren't, then it's hard to know whether the poster is having a wobbly at the criticism or not. Obviously the poster says they weren't having a hissy fit, but it's also obvious that I wasn't the only poster on this thread who thought so. However, she's now decided I'm rude, arrogant and patronising- C'est la vie. Maybe when she's been on this forum for a bit longer, she'll realise that isn't true, but if she still thinks that after a year or two then - tough!

I've been at the wrong end of some nasty comments on here myself for merely asking a question out of confusion that the poster decided was me being critical of their experience, so I know how easy it is to be misconstrued.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

May I just say to HissyMissy that Feorag is the least patronising and one of the most helpful and caring people I know on here. No way were her posts meant to offend you. As said before, the written word can be taken in a way that its not meant due to lack of emotion and facial expressions!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

HissyMissy said:


> For saying I didn't actually aim that comment at anyone in particular how can you say I was having a go?
> 
> Next time I will be sure to be absolutely correct in everything I say seeing as it appears to be the necessary thing to be so pedantic.
> 
> ...


:lol2: You must be having a laugh feorag is one of the nicest people on this forum she goes out of her way to offer help and assistance to many people and their pets.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for your support ladies!


ermgravy said:


> at the park....
> image
> image
> image
> ...


He's a beauty - what a head!! :flrt:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks he is a complete beaut and such a softy for a pure blood... 

lol do ya like the way i completely spooned up the order of the tags... :blush: think its pretty self explanatory which is which...


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

HissyMissy said:


> She's a sweetheart. Very placid. She's not considered a dangerous animal as she is crossed with a saarloos wolfhound and because the saarloos wolves were banned from this country in 1930's there's been more than 3 generations of canis familiaris between my Mia and the original wolf and is considered a low content wolf anyway. They are wonderful animals to have very loyal and big balls of loving fur!!! : )
> 
> image
> 
> This is her having fun in the snow : )



Either you're not explaining yourself very well, or you've been fed some crap.

If either parent or grand parent is a pure wolf, a DWAL is required. What she's crossed with is irrelevant. 

The saarloos wolfhond has not been banned here since 1930, the DWA act hasnt been around that long. Besides that, the breed was still in development back then, under the name European wolfdog. It only became known as the saarloos wolfhond after his death. The last official pure wolves were added shortly before then. 

Right, time to disappear again.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Tazer said:


> Either you're not explaining yourself very well, or you've been fed some crap.
> 
> If either parent or grand parent is a pure wolf, a DWAL is required. What she's crossed with is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, that was really interesting information. I wasn't sure how close the wolf had to be for it to require a DWAL either.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Esarosa said:


> Thanks for that, that was really interesting information. I wasn't sure how close the wolf had to be for it to require a DWAL either.



F1 and F2's require a DWAL F3 can be kept as a normal dog 

F1 is dog x wolf (50% wolf)

F2 is the progeny of the F1 cross x dog (25% wolf)

F3 is the progeny of the F2 cross x dog (12.5% wolf)

Hope that clears it up.

And as some others stated Saarloos and Czech wolfdog have zero wolf content...they were originally bred from wolves BUT that is many many years ago....they are wolf like but no more than that.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> F1 and F2's require a DWAL F3 can be kept as a normal dog
> 
> F1 is dog x wolf (50% wolf)
> 
> ...


Genetically they are some where around 18.25% (estimated for Czech) and below 33% (saarloos carried two separate lines one 25% the other 50%) depending which was bred with whom after his death these lines mixed at which ever ratio the current dog is. Somewhere probably way below 33% as the 50% line was much newer and less numerous than the 25%

The original German shepherd line was 25% wolf. 

IMO they are all dogs, and nearly all dogs descend from wolves (not actually proven true for all dogs, some of the most ancient hunting hounds have a fairly legitimate claim to possibly having descended from Jackal crosses) One of the few wolf cross breeds in the UK in history was whelped by a pomeranian bitch. So who knows which dogs in the UK carry more wolf blood than we expect.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey look who is being rehomed already!!

Husky cross in Fourlanes Redruth, Cornwall | Dogs & Puppies for Sale | Gumtree.com

:bash::bash:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Kare said:


> Hey look who is being rehomed already!!
> 
> Husky cross in Fourlanes Redruth, Cornwall | Dogs & Puppies for Sale | Gumtree.com
> 
> :bash::bash:


oh for *****s sake!:bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

> He is 6 months old as small as a jack russell very loving little boy. New Home forces sale *£150 To insure a good home*



Are they selling a dog or home insurance?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor pup:devil: Is it me or does he look wirehaired?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rehomed or it never sold?

Still doesn't look like a husky, but atleast they've said it's a cross this time.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> oh for *****s sake!:bash:


Strangely enough I thought exactly the same! :2thumb: 


Meko said:


> Are they selling a dog or home insurance?


:lol2: I though maybe if you bought the dog they would pay to insured your home!


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

oh my days...... get the hell outa here.... :bash: 


now can we go linch the breeders? :devil:


poor ugly lill dog!


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

ermgravy said:


> at the park....
> image
> image
> image
> ...


he is beautiful spitting image of my dog charlie


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

there are more pics of that little dog on page 6 of here.It's bigger so must have been rehomed and then unwanted again
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...yZisAw&usg=AFQjCNGEK9V1eJ7IbefGPk7cxpGEdcSEEg


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Adding updated pics to the new ad doesn't mean it ever sold.


----------

